# frage



## dorschkillercr (14. Mai 2022)

habe norwegen am 23.08.2021. verlassen und bis heute keine mautgebühren bekommen was soll ich tun?

ist das auch jemanden anders schon passiert?

mfg.dorschkillercr


----------



## Gerd II (14. Mai 2022)

Ich war letztes Jahr im Juli oben und hab Ende letzten Jahres auch nur für die Rückfahrt eine Rechnung bekommen. 
Ich würd sagen, da kommt auch nichts mehr.


----------



## Amerika1110 (14. Mai 2022)

Stimmt so nicht ganz Gerd, in anderen Foren wurde diese Frage ebenfalls gestellt und dort kamen die Abrechnungen stellenweise mit fast 2 Jahren Verzug.
Wir haben uns online registriert bei Ferrypay und dort wurden im Juli die Fahrten mit 2 Wochen Verzögerung von der Kreditkarte abgebucht, die Fahrten im August/September sind bis heute nicht abgebucht.
Machen kannst du da gar nichts Dorschkillercr.


----------



## Dorschbremse (14. Mai 2022)

Jepp... So isses


----------

